# bottle cleaning



## rrussell (Dec 29, 2009)

I need to bottle 2 kits tomorrow so would like to wash my bottles out today and then sanitize them tomorrow just before bottling. I usually wash and sanitize the same day just before bottling. Does anyone else wash theirs a day ahead or see a problem with it? thanks, Ron.


----------



## admiral (Dec 29, 2009)

I have often washed two or three days ahead of sanitizing and bottling with no consequences.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2009)

I try to keep at least 60 bottles washed and ready to go ahead of time. Once I have them cleaned and sanitized I just keep them on bottles trees until ready to be used. About an hour before bottling I give them one more sanitizing as the bottles could have been hanging for several months depending on the color. I have 4 bottle trees so I am able to do this.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 30, 2009)

I wash bottles whenever and store them upside down in wine boxes. On bottling day I sanitize them and bottle.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 30, 2009)

Ditto to PeterZ's comment.


----------



## fivebk (Dec 30, 2009)

I have 15 cases washed and ready to go all I do is rinse again and sanitize.

BOB


----------



## Waldo (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll jump on the same wagon with Peter, brewgrrrrl &amp; fivebk


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Sort of late on the post. My wife put me onto this. After washing, scalding,drip drying. I put bottles in oven at 200 deg. for about 15 min., then cool. Cut 2X2 pices of Glad Press'n Seal sealing wrap over the bottle and pull down on the wrap. This seales the bottle until you need them. That is what I do.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2010)

This is a stick up! 

All of you give me all your washed bottles and no one gets hurt!





Bwahahahahahahahahahaha......


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Cajun Wine Man said:


> Sort of late on the post. My wife put me onto this. After washing, scalding,drip drying. I put bottles in oven at 200 deg. for about 15 min., then cool. Cut 2X2 pices of Glad Press'n Seal sealing wrap over the bottle and pull down on the wrap. This seales the bottle until you need them. That is what I do.









Man, I think you're over thinking/working the whole operation, JMO. Do what the other folks here do. Wash, sanitize and store upside down. On bottling day, sanitize and bottle.


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 2, 2010)

PeterZ said:


> I wash bottles whenever and store them upside down in wine boxes. On bottling day I sanitize them and bottle.



I do this too


----------



## NEBama (Feb 3, 2010)

*Originally posted by PeterZ

*I wash bottles whenever and store them upside down in wine boxes. On bottling day I sanitize them and bottle.DittoI have about 40 casescleaned and ready.


----------



## admiral (Feb 3, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> This is a stick up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have heard of a "wine thief" but never a "bottle thief." I am always learning on this forum.


----------



## admiral (Feb 3, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> PeterZ said:
> 
> 
> > I wash bottles whenever and store them upside down in wine boxes. On bottling day I sanitize them and bottle.
> ...



+1


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 3, 2010)

And I never thought I would covet 40 cases of cleaned bottles! Its all I can do to get 30 cleaned and ready for my next bottling job.







admiral said:


> I have heard of a "wine thief" but never a "bottle thief."  I am always learning on this forum.


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 3, 2010)

runningwolf said:


> Cajun Wine Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sort of late on the post. My wife put me onto this. After washing, scalding,drip drying. I put bottles in oven at 200 deg. for about 15 min., then cool. Cut 2X2 pices of Glad Press'n Seal sealing wrap over the bottle and pull down on the wrap. This seales the bottle until you need them. That is what I do.
> ...




DITTO


----------



## admiral (Feb 3, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> And I never thought I would covet 40 cases of cleaned bottles! Its all I can do to get 30 cleaned and ready for my next bottling job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. (Note to self: Must clean some bottles today.)


----------



## Melissa (Feb 4, 2010)

I just spent an hour last night removing old labels and washing bottles. It amazes me the crazy glue some companies use to keep their labels on!!! A couple just floated off in the water and others I had to scrape with a razor blade and they still have a little tackiness to them. I can't wait until the only labels I'm removing are my own!!!


----------



## Big Ike (Feb 4, 2010)

Melissa said:


> "Wine is at the head of all medicines; where wine is lacking, drugs are necessary."
> 
> --- Babylonian Talmud: Baba Bathra



Now that's a great quote.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 5, 2010)

gee thanks


----------

